# My Honda 5.5hp (Simpson) won't start after storing



## Contractor Jeff

This engine used to start on the first couple of pulls when I used it within a year. I always drained the tank for storage. I have a suspicion that whatever gas was left in the system has varnished after 3 years of no use. Spark plug is clean, oil isn't low (auto shut off for low oil). Any quick fixes to suggest before I bring it in to the shop? I was thinking I could remove the spark plug and put a thimble full of gas there and see if it turns over. That would tell me that somewhere, gas turned to varnish has gunked up somewhere, maybe even the gas tank inlet to engine?


----------



## Ace Painting

Try a little starting fluid.


----------



## NCPaint1

Try a new plug.


----------



## Contractor Jeff

Plug was good, ya..some starter fluid would have narrowed it down.
Turns out it was bad gas in the carburetor. Next time I'll run some gas with "Stabil" in it before I drain the tank for storage.


----------



## mr.fixit

what type of engine is it


----------



## straight_lines

I always turn off the gas supply and let it run till all the gas it gone. That way none left over in the carb. Stabil works.


----------



## Contractor Jeff

mr.fixit said:


> what type of engine is it


Honda 5.5. After the tech cleaned it out and got it good to go, he noticed that when no load is on, the engine revs up and down. He said that isn't a necessarily bad thing, and said that it's because theres more air than gas during these times. So, he showed me that adjusting the choke about halfway on reduces that, and I tried it and it does. I'm wondering tho, what causes that in the first place? Why didn't he adjust something? Maybe because he knew I needed it that afternoon and it would require more tune up work...maybe. Anyways...it works and runs fine.


----------



## PressurePros

I've had that happen to a few machines over a single winter. The fuel stabilizer solves the issue.


----------



## Stevelsc1

*Engine Problems*

I'm new to this site so I will chine in here. A product that is a Marvel is Marvel mystery oil. I can't tell how it has fixed my equipment and cars and trucks. They run sh---ty and I pour the product in the fuel and by one tank full the equipment runs good as new.:thumbup:


----------



## Mantis

try a bit of Sta-Bil in the tank before you store it this coming winter season. great stuff


----------



## mr.fixit

the reason it does that is that the secondary on the carburetor has soem sort of blockage that is not allowing the proper amount of air into the carb. you are compensating by choking the engine. when this happens just remove the carburetor bowl and put a small flat screw driver u into the shaft and remove the jet then blow air through it and that should cure your no start.
and as for the secondary on a Honda there is a small plastic piece that has a phillips head fitting. remove it and lift the black plastic piece under it out of the carb body and blow some air into it and that will probably clean out the secondary then replace both black plastic pieces


----------

